
How Helm Works (or how to get your home mail server to run better) - kirillzubovsky
https://medium.com/gethelm/how-helm-works-part-1-4cf68956dd26
======
gsreenivas
Hey everyone, co-founder and CEO of Helm here. This post is a follow up to the
thread keehun posted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18238581](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18238581)

Looking forward to feedback and questions, thanks!

